# Nvidia: Sluggish system, jumpy mouse



## GaryP (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi,

I know there are a million of these threads already but nothing seems to be working for me. Programs are slow to start, the mouse is jumpy every few seconds, etc. It is really apparent with videos because they are very choppy. I've used FreeBSD extensively during past releases and have never been unable to get this sorted until now with version 10. First things first, I have the hald and dbus lines in my rc.conf and have verified that they are actually installed and running when the system is up. I have tried various xorg.conf variations using x11/nvidia-xconfig, `X -configure` (I know, it's bad but I tried anyway) as well as manual set ups. In the past I've sort of just  gone with whatever the nvidia configuration or X gave me and was good to go. The best results so far have been from the x11/nvidia-xconfig (below), however I am really confused:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    #Option	   "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
    #Option 	   "AllowEmptyInput" "Off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

After reading about AllowEmptyInput and the like (here) I still do not understand why things aren't working. The way I understand it is this:

1. If hald is running, there is no need to specify any InputDevice options in xorg.conf
2. If hald is not running, then InputDevice options are manually required in xorg.conf along with AutoAddDevices Off
3. Avoid AllowEmptyInput at all costs, it was a one-hit wonder and should be forgotten about

When attempting scenario [1] I removed InputDevice entries from xorg.conf but had no luck. I also tried removing xorg.conf entirely and letting hald do its thing. While the devices still worked, the issue of the sluggishness/jumpy mouse remained. When attempting scenario [2] the mouse and keyboard worked but the original problem remained.

I have checked for missing libraries via `pkg_libchk` but nothing about x11/xorg or input devices turned up. If anyone feels like it here is a complete list of installed packages just in-case I messed up ports somehow, though I doubt it as I have updated several times and have run `portmaster -f` against x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse, x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard, x11/xorg, x11-servers/xorg-server, and x11-drivers/xorg-drivers:


```
GeoIP-1.6.0_2                  Find the country that any IP address or hostname originates from
ORBit2-2.14.19_1               High-performance CORBA ORB with support for the C language
alsa-lib-1.0.28                ALSA compatibility library
alsa-plugins-1.0.28            ALSA compatibility library plugins
appres-1.0.4                   Program to list application's resources
at-spi2-atk-2.8.0              Assisted Technology Provider module for GTK+
at-spi2-core-2.8.0             Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface
atk-2.8.0_1                    GNOME accessibility toolkit (ATK)
autoconf-2.69                  Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms
autoconf-wrapper-20131203      Wrapper script for GNU autoconf
autoconf213-2.13.000227_6      Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms (legacy 2.13)
automake-1.14                  GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator
automake-wrapper-20131203      Wrapper script for GNU automake
avahi-app-0.6.31_2             Service discovery on a local network
bash-4.3.24                    The GNU Project's Bourne Again SHell
bdftopcf-1.0.4                 Convert X font from BDF to PCF
bigreqsproto-1.1.2             BigReqs extension headers
binutils-2.24_1                GNU binary tools
bison-2.7.1,1                  Parser generator from FSF, (mostly) compatible with Yacc
bitmap-1.0.7                   Bitmap editor and converter utilities for X
boehm-gc-7.4.2_1               Garbage collection and memory leak detection for C and C++
boost-libs-1.55.0_3            Free portable C++ libraries (without Boost.Python)
bsdadminscripts-6.1.1_7        Collection of administration scripts
ca_root_nss-3.16.3             The root certificate bundle from the Mozilla Project
cairo-1.10.2_10,2              Vector graphics library with cross-device output support
cantarell-fonts-0.0.15         Cantarell, a Humanist sans-serif font family
chromium-37.0.2062.94          Mostly BSD-licensed web browser based on WebKit and Gtk+
cmake-3.0.1_1                  Cross-platform Makefile generator
cmake-modules-3.0.1_1          Modules and Templates for CMake
colord-1.0.1_2                 Manage color profiles to accurately color input/output devices
compat9x-amd64-9.2.902000.201310 Convenience package to install the compat9x libraries
compositeproto-0.4.2           Composite extension headers
consolekit-0.4.3_1             Framework for defining and tracking users
cscope-15.8a                   Interactive C program browser
ctags-5.8                      Feature-filled tagfile generator for vi and emacs clones
cups-client-1.7.3_2            Common UNIX Printing System: Library cups
curl-7.37.1_4                  Non-interactive tool to get files from FTP, GOPHER, HTTP(S) servers
cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.35           Cuse4BSD character device loopback driver for userspace
damageproto-1.2.1              Damage extension headers
db5-5.3.28_1                   The Oracle Berkeley DB, revision 5.3
dbus-1.8.6                     Message bus system for inter-application communication
dbus-glib-0.100.2_1            GLib bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
dconf-0.14.1_1                 Configuration database system for GNOME
dejavu-2.34_4                  Bitstream Vera Fonts clone with a wider range of characters
desktop-file-utils-0.22_1      Couple of command line utilities for working with desktop entries
dialog4ports-0.1.5_2           Console Interface to configure ports
dmidecode-2.12                 Tool for dumping DMI (SMBIOS) contents in human-readable format
dmxproto-2.3.1                 DMX extension headers
docbook-1.5                    Meta-port for the different versions of the DocBook DTD
docbook-sgml-4.5_1             DocBook SGML DTD
docbook-xml-5.0_2              DocBook XML DTD
docbook-xsl-1.76.1_2           XSL DocBook stylesheets
dotconf-1.3_1                  Simple, powerful configuration-file parser
dri-9.1.7_4,2                  OpenGL hardware acceleration drivers for the DRI
dri2proto-2.8                  DRI2 prototype headers
dri3proto-1.0                  DRI3 prototype headers
droid-fonts-ttf-20131024_1     The Droid typeface family
easy-rsa-2.2.0.m               Small RSA key management package based on openssl
enchant-1.6.0_4                Dictionary/spellchecking framework
encodings-1.0.4_1,1            X.Org Encoding fonts
esound-0.2.41_2                Sound library for enlightenment package
espeak-1.47.11                 Software speech synthesizer
evieext-1.1.1                  XEVIE extension headers
exif-0.6.21                    Command line utility to read and manipulate EXIF data
expat-2.1.0_1                  XML 1.0 parser written in C
faad2-2.7_5,1                  MPEG-2 and MPEG-4 AAC audio decoder
farsight2-0.0.31               Collection of GStreamer modules and libraries for videoconferencing
ffmpeg-2.2.4_4,1               Realtime audio/video encoder/converter and streaming server
firefox-31.0,1                 Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
fixesproto-5.0                 Fixes extension headers
flac-1.3.0_2                   Free lossless audio codec
font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3_1      X.Org Adobe 100dpi font
font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3_1       X.Org Adobe 75dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4_1 X.Org Adobe Utopia 100dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4_1 X.Org Adobe Utopia 75dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4_1 X.Org Adobe Utopia Type1 font
font-alias-1.0.3_1             X.Org Font aliases
font-arabic-misc-1.0.3_1       X.Org miscellaneous Arabic fonts
font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3_1         X.Org Bigelow Holmes 100dpi font
font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3_1          X.Org Bigelow Holmes 75dpi font
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3_1 X.Org Bigelow Holmes Lucida TypeWriter 100dpi font
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3_1 X.Org Bigelow Holmes Lucida TypeWriter 75dpi font
font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_1            X.Org Bigelow & Holmes TTF font
font-bh-type1-1.0.3_1          X.Org Bigelow Holmes Type1 font
font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3_1  X.Org Bitstream Vera 100dpi font
font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3_1   X.Org Bitstream Vera 75dpi font
font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3_1   X.Org Bitstream Vera Type1 font
font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3_1   X.Org Cronyx Cyrillic font
font-cursor-misc-1.0.3_1       X.Org miscellaneous Cursor fonts
font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3_1       X.Org miscellaneous Daewoo fonts
font-dec-misc-1.0.3_1          X.Org miscellaneous Dec fonts
font-ibm-type1-1.0.3_1         X.Org IBM Type1 font
font-isas-misc-1.0.3_1         X.Org miscellaneous ISAS fonts
font-jis-misc-1.0.3_1          X.Org miscellaneous JIS fonts
font-micro-misc-1.0.3_1        X.Org miscellaneous Micro fonts
font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3_1     X.Org miscellaneous Cyrillic font
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3_1     X.Org miscellaneous Ethiopic font
font-misc-meltho-1.0.3_1       X.Org miscellaneous Meltho font
font-misc-misc-1.1.2_1         X.Org miscellaneous Misc fonts
font-mutt-misc-1.0.3_1         X.Org miscellaneous Mutt fonts
font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2_1   X.Org miscellaneous Schumacher fonts
font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4_1   X.Org Screen Cyrillic font
font-sony-misc-1.0.3_1         X.Org miscellaneous Sony fonts
font-sun-misc-1.0.3_1          X.Org miscellaneous Sun fonts
font-util-1.3.0_1              Create an index of X font files in a directory
font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3_1 X.Org Winitzki Cyrillic font
font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_1     X.Org XFree86 Type1 font
fontcacheproto-0.1.3           Fontcache extension headers
fontconfig-2.11.0_3,1          XML-based font configuration API for X Windows
fontsproto-2.1.2,1             Fonts extension headers
freetype2-2.5.3_2              Free and portable TrueType font rendering engine
gamin-0.1.10_8                 File and directory monitoring system
garcon-0.2.1                   Xfce 4 essential utilities and scripts
gcc-4.7.4                      GNU Compiler Collection 4.7
gcc-ecj-4.5                    Eclipse Java Compiler used to build GCC Java
gconf2-2.32.0_5                Configuration database system for GNOME
gdbm-1.11_2                    GNU database manager
gdk-pixbuf2-2.28.2_1           Graphic library for GTK+
getopt-1.1.5                   Replacement for getopt(1) that supports GNU-style long options
gettext-0.18.3.1_1             GNU gettext package
giflib-nox11-4.2.3_3           Tools and library routines for working with GIF images
glib-2.36.3_4                  Some useful routines of C programming (current stable version)
glib-networking-2.36.2_4       Network-related giomodules for glib
glproto-1.4.17                 GLX extension headers
gmake-3.82_1                   GNU version of 'make' utility
gmake-lite-3.82                Minimalist version of gnu make
gmp-5.1.3_2                    Free library for arbitrary precision arithmetic
gnome-desktop-2.32.1_3         Additional UI API for GNOME 2
gnome-doc-utils-0.20.10_2      GNOME doc utils
gnome-icon-theme-3.6.2         Collection of icons for the GNOME desktop
gnome-menus-2.30.5             Implementation of the FreeDesktop Desktop Menu Spec
gnome-mime-data-2.18.0_4       A MIME and Application database for GNOME
gnome-pty-helper-0.34.7        utmp/wtmp/lastlog helper program for the vte Terminal widget
gnome_subr-1.0                 Common startup and shutdown subroutines used by GNOME scripts
gnomehier-3.0                  Utility port that creates the GNOME directory tree
gnutls-3.2.16_4                GNU Transport Layer Security library
gobject-introspection-1.36.0_3 Generate interface introspection data for GObject libraries
gpac-libgpac-0.5.0,1           Gpac MPEG-4 Systems library and headers
graphite2-1.2.4                Rendering capabilities for complex non-Roman writing systems
gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.6.1_1 Collection of globally shared GSetting schemas
gsfonts-8.11_6                 Standard Fonts for Ghostscript
gstreamer-0.10.36_2            Development framework for creating media applications
gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.10.13_2     GStreamer plug-in for manipulating MPEG video streams
gstreamer-plugins-0.10.36_4,3  GStreamer written collection of plugins handling several media types
gstreamer-plugins-a52dec-0.10.19_1,3 Gstreamer ATSC A/52 stream aka AC-3 (dvd audio) plugin
gstreamer-plugins-bad-0.10.23_1,3 Bad gstreamer-plugins
gstreamer-plugins-core-0.10_13 Core set of typical audio and video gstreamer-plugins
gstreamer-plugins-dts-0.10.23_1,3 Gstreamer dts plugin
gstreamer-plugins-dvd-0.10.19_3,3 Gstreamer dvd plugin set
gstreamer-plugins-good-0.10.31_2,3 Good gstreamer-plugins
gstreamer-plugins-libpng-0.10.31_1,3 Gstreamer png plugin
gstreamer-plugins-mad-0.10.19_2,3 Gstreamer mp3 decoder plugin
gstreamer-plugins-mp3-0.10.0_1 Gstreamer Plugins Mp3 decoder meta-port
gstreamer-plugins-ogg-0.10.36_1,3 Gstreamer Ogg bitstream plugin
gstreamer-plugins-pango-0.10.36_2,3 Gstreamer pango textoverlay plugin
gstreamer-plugins-theora-0.10.36_1,3 Gstreamer theora plugin
gstreamer-plugins-ugly-0.10.19_1,3 Ugly gstreamer-plugins
gstreamer-plugins-v4l2-0.10.31_1,3 Gstreamer Video 4 Linux 2 source plugin
gstreamer-plugins-vorbis-0.10.36_1,3 Gstreamer vorbis encoder/decoder plugin
gstreamer-plugins-vp8-0.10.23_1,3 Gstreamer vp8 codec plugin
gstreamer-plugins-xvid-0.10.23_1,3 Gstreamer xvid plugin
gstreamer1-1.2.4               Media applications framework
gstreamer1-libav-1.2.4_1       GStreamer plug-in with many audio/video decoders/encoders
gstreamer1-plugins-1.2.4       GStreamer written collection of plugins handling several media types
gstreamer1-plugins-good-1.2.4  Good gstreamer-plugins
gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22  Gtk-update-icon-cache utility from the Gtk+ toolkit
gtk-xfce-engine-3.0.1_1        Xfce gtk theme engine
gtk2-2.24.22_4                 Gimp Toolkit for X11 GUI (previous stable version)
gtk3-3.8.8                     Gimp Toolkit for X11 GUI (current stable version)
gtksourceview2-2.10.5_4        Widget that adds syntax highlighting to GtkTextView
gtkspell-2.0.16_5              GTK+ 2 spell checking component
hal-0.5.14_27                  Hardware Abstraction Layer for simplifying device access
harfbuzz-0.9.28                OpenType text shaping engine
help2man-1.43.3_1              Automatically generating simple manual pages from program output
hicolor-icon-theme-0.12        High-color icon theme shell from the FreeDesktop project
hunspell-1.3.3                 Improved spell-checker for Hungarian and other languages
iceauth-1.0.6                  ICE authority file utility for X
icons-tango-0.8.90_2           Basic set of icons for the most common usage
icons-tango-extras-0.1.0_5     Extra set of icons from the Tango project
icu-53.1                       International Components for Unicode (from IBM)
indexinfo-0.2                  Utility to regenerate the GNU info page index
inputproto-2.3.1               Input extension headers
intltool-0.50.2                Tools to internationalize various kinds of data files
irssi-0.8.16_1                 Modular IRC client with many features
iso-codes-3.54                 Lists of the country, language, and currency iso names
iso8879-1986_3                 Character entity sets from ISO 8879:1986 (SGML)
jansson-2.6_1                  C library for encoding, decoding, and manipulating JSON data
jasper-1.900.1_14              Implementation of the codec specified in the JPEG-2000 standard
jbigkit-2.1_1                  Lossless compression for bi-level images such as scanned pages, faxes
jpeg-8_5                       IJG's jpeg compression utilities
jsoncpp-0.6.0.r2               JSON reader and writer library for C++
kbproto-1.0.6                  KB extension headers
lcms2-2.6_3                    Accurate, fast, and small-footprint color management engine
libFS-1.0.6_1                  The FS library
libGL-9.1.7_1                  OpenGL library that renders using GLX or DRI
libICE-1.0.9,1                 Inter Client Exchange library for X11
libIDL-0.8.14_2                Library for creating trees of CORBA IDL files
libSM-1.2.2_2,1                Session Management library for X11
libX11-1.6.2_2,1               X11 library
libXScrnSaver-1.2.2_2          The XScrnSaver library
libXTrap-1.0.1_2               The XTrap library
libXau-1.0.8_2                 Authentication Protocol library for X11
libXaw-1.0.12_2,2              X Athena Widgets library
libXcomposite-0.4.4_2,1        X Composite extension library
libXcursor-1.1.14_2            X client-side cursor loading library
libXdamage-1.1.4_2             X Damage extension library
libXdmcp-1.1.1_2               X Display Manager Control Protocol library
libXevie-1.0.3_2               The Xevie library
libXext-1.3.2_2,1              X11 Extension library
libXfixes-5.0.1_2              X Fixes extension library
libXfont-1.4.8,2               X font library
libXfontcache-1.0.5_2          The Xfontcache library
libXft-2.3.1_2                 Client-sided font API for X applications
libXi-1.7.4,1                  X Input extension library
libXinerama-1.1.3_2,1          X11 Xinerama library
libXmu-1.1.2_2,1               X Miscellaneous Utilities libraries
libXp-1.0.2_2,1                X print library
libXpm-3.5.11_2                X Pixmap library
libXrandr-1.4.2_2              X Resize and Rotate extension library
libXrender-0.9.8_2             X Render extension library
libXres-1.0.7_2                X Resource usage library
libXt-1.1.4_2,1                X Toolkit library
libXtst-1.2.2_2                X Test extension
libXv-1.0.10_2,1               X Video Extension library
libXvMC-1.0.8_2                X Video Extension Motion Compensation library
libXxf86dga-1.1.4_2            X DGA Extension
libXxf86misc-1.0.3_2           X XF86-Misc Extension
libXxf86vm-1.1.3_2             X Vidmode Extension
liba52-0.7.4_3                 Free library for decoding ATSC A/52 streams, aka AC-3
libart_lgpl-2.3.21_1,1         Library for high-performance 2D graphics
libatomic_ops-7.4.0_1          Atomic operations access library
libaudiofile-0.3.6             Sound library for SGI audio file
libbonobo-2.32.0_2             Component and compound document system for GNOME2
libcanberra-0.28_4             Implementation of the Freedesktop sound theme spec
libcddb-1.3.2_3                Library to access data on a CDDB server
libcdio-0.92                   Compact Disc Input and Control Library
libcdio-paranoia-10.2+0.90+1_1 Read audio from the CDROM directly as data
libcheck-0.9.14                Unit test framework for C
libdaemon-0.14_1               Lightweight C library that eases the writing of UNIX daemons
libdca-0.0.5_1                 Free DTS Coherent Acoustics decoder
libdmx-1.1.3_2                 DMX extension library
libdrm-2.4.52,1                Userspace interface to kernel Direct Rendering Module services
libdvbpsi-1.2.0                Library for MPEG TS and DVB PSI tables decoding and generation
libdvdnav-4.2.1_1              MPlayer version of the libdvdnav project
libdvdread-4.9.9_2             MPlayer version of the libdvdread project
libebml-1.3.0                  EBML (Extensible Binary Meta Language), sort of binary version of XML
libevent2-2.0.21_2             API for executing callback functions on events or timeouts
libexif-0.6.21_2               Library to read digital camera file meta-data
libexo-0.10.2_3                Application library for the Xfce desktop environment
libffi-3.0.13_2                Foreign Function Interface
libfontenc-1.1.2_2             The fontenc Library
libgcrypt-1.6.1_5              General purpose crypto library based on code used in GnuPG
libgd-2.1.0_4,1                Graphics library for fast creation of images
libglade2-2.6.4_5              GNOME glade library
libglapi-9.1.7                 Common GL api library used by Mesa based ports
libgnome-keyring-2.32.0_9      Program that keeps passwords and other secrets
libgnomecanvas-2.30.3_3        Graphics library for GNOME
libgpg-error-1.13_1            Common error values for all GnuPG components
libgphoto2-2.5.4               Universal digital camera control library
libgsf-1.14.28_1               Extensible I/O abstraction for dealing with structured file formats
libiconv-1.14_4                Character set conversion library
libid3tag-0.15.1b              ID3 tags library (part of MAD project)
libidn-1.28_1                  Internationalized Domain Names command line tool
libinotify-20140622            Kevent based inotify compatible library
libltdl-2.4.2_3                System independent dlopen wrapper
libmad-0.15.1b_5               Libmad library (part of MAD project)
libmatroska-1.4.1_1            Extensible Multimedia Container Format
libmpeg2-0.5.1_5               Free library for decoding MPEG-2 and MPEG-1 video streams
libnice-0.1.3                  Library and transmitter that implements ICE-19
libnotify-0.7.5_1              Library for desktop notifications
libogg-1.3.2,4                 Ogg bitstream library
liboldX-1.0.1_2                Old X library
libotr-4.0.0_4                 Portable OTR Messaging Library and toolkit
libpaper-1.1.24.3              Library providing routines for paper size management
libpci-3.2.1                   PCI configuration space I/O made easy
libpciaccess-0.13.2_2          Generic PCI access library
libproxy-0.4.6                 Library that provides automatic proxy configuration management
libpthread-stubs-0.3_5         This library provides weak aliases for pthread functions
libpurple-2.10.9_6             Backend library for the Pidgin multi-protocol messaging client
libsamplerate-0.1.8_5          Secret Rabbit Code: a Sample Rate Converter for audio
libsndfile-1.0.25_4            Reading and writing files containing sampled sound (like WAV or AIFF)
libsoup-2.40.3_6               SOAP (Simple Object Access Protocol) implementation in C
libsoup-gnome-2.40.3_4         SOAP (Simple Object Access Protocol) implementation in C
libtasn1-4.1                   ASN.1 structure parser library
libtheora-1.1.1_5              Theora video codec for the Ogg multimedia streaming system
libtool-2.4.2_3                Generic shared library support script
libtorrent-rasterbar-0.16.17_1 C++ library implementing a BitTorrent client
libv4l-0.8.8_1                 Video4Linux library
libvdpau-0.8                   VDPAU wrapper and tracing library
libvolume_id-0.81.1            Library to provide file system type information
libvorbis-1.3.4_1,3            Audio compression codec library
libvpx-1.3.0                   VP8/VP9 Codec SDK
libwnck-2.30.7                 Library used for writing pagers and taskslists
libxcb-1.10_2                  The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) library
libxfce4menu-4.10.0_5          Widgets library for the Xfce desktop environment
libxfce4util-4.10.1            Extension library for the Xfce desktop environment
libxkbfile-1.0.8_2             XKB file library
libxkbui-1.0.2_3               The xkbui library
libxklavier-5.0_3,1            Utility library to make XKB stuff easier
libxml2-2.9.1_1                XML parser library for GNOME
libxshmfence-1.1_3             Shared memory 'SyncFence' synchronization primitive
libxslt-1.1.28_4               The XSLT C library for GNOME
libyaml-0.1.6                  YAML 1.1 parser and emitter written in C
linux-f10-alsa-lib-1.0.21_4    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture libraries (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-atk-1.24.0           Accessibility Toolkit, Linux/i386 binary (Linux Fedora 10)
linux_base-f10-10_7            Base set of packages needed in Linux mode for i386/amd64 (Linux Fedora 10)
llvm33-3.3_8                   Low Level Virtual Machine
ltrace-0.6.0                   Track runtime library calls in dynamically linked programs
lua52-5.2.3_2                  Small, compilable scripting language providing easy access to C code
luit-1.1.1                     Locale and ISO 2022 support for Unicode terminals
lzo2-2.08                      Portable speedy, lossless data compression library
m4-1.4.17_1,1                  GNU m4
makedepend-1.0.5,1             Dependency generator for makefiles
minizip-1.2.8_1                Zip library and programs from Zlib distribution
mixer-1.0                      Startup/shutdown script to preserve mixer settings across reboots
mkfontdir-1.0.7                Create an index of X font files in a directory
mkfontscale-1.1.1_1            Creates an index of scalable font files for X
mousepad-0.3.0                 Simple text editor for the Xfce Desktop
mpc-1.0.2                      Library of complex numbers with arbitrarily high precision
mpfr-3.1.2_2                   Library for multiple-precision floating-point computations
nano-2.2.6                     Nano's ANOther editor, an enhanced free Pico clone
nettle-2.7.1                   Low-level cryptographic library
nspr-4.10.6                    Platform-neutral API for system level and libc like functions
nss-3.16.3                     Libraries to support development of security-enabled applications
nvidia-settings-340.24         Display Control Panel for X NVidia driver
nvidia-xconfig-310.14          Tool to manipulate X configuration files for the NVidia driver
open-motif-2.3.4_1             Motif X11 Toolkit (industry standard GUI (IEEE 1295))
opencv-core-2.4.7_1            Open Source Computer Vision library
openjpeg15-1.5.2               Open-source JPEG 2000 codec
openvpn-2.3.4                  Secure IP/Ethernet tunnel daemon
opera-12.16_2                  Blazingly fast, full-featured, standards-compliant browser
opus-1.1_1                     IETF audio codec
orage-4.10.0_2                 Calendar application for the Xfce Desktop
orc-0.4.21                     Library and toolset to operate arrays of data
p11-kit-0.20.3_1               Library for loading and enumerating of PKCS#11 modules
p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3       Message handling functions
p5-URI-1.64                    Perl5 interface to Uniform Resource Identifier (URI) references
p5-XML-Parser-2.41_1           Perl extension interface to James Clark's XML parser, expat
pango-1.34.1_7                 Open-source framework for the layout and rendering of i18n text
pciids-20140830                Database of all known IDs used in PCI devices
pcre-8.35                      Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
perl5-5.16.3_11                Practical Extraction and Report Language
pidgin-2.10.9_4                Pidgin multi-protocol messaging client (GTK+ UI)
pidgin-otr-4.0.0_3             Allows deniable private conversations using Pidgin
pixman-0.32.4_3                Low-level pixel manipulation library
pkg-1.3.7                      Package manager
pkgconf-0.9.6_1                Utility to help to configure compiler and linker flags
png-1.5.18                     Library for manipulating PNG images
policykit-0.9_8                Framework for controlling access to system-wide components
policykit-gnome-0.9.2_7        GNOME frontend to the PolicyKit framework
polkit-0.105_3                 Framework for controlling access to system-wide components
poppler-0.24.5_4               PDF rendering library
poppler-data-0.4.6             Poppler encoding data
poppler-glib-0.24.5_1          Glib bindings to poppler
popt-1.16                      Getopt(3) like library with a number of enhancements, from Redhat
portaudio-18.1_3               Portable cross-platform Audio API
portmaster-3.17.6              Manage your ports without external databases or languages
portupgrade-2.4.12_2,2         FreeBSD ports/packages administration and management tool suite
presentproto-1.0               Present protocol specification
printproto-1.0.5               Print extension headers
protobuf-2.5.0_2               Data interchange format library
py27-Babel-1.3_2               Collection of tools for internationalizing Python applications
py27-Jinja2-2.7.3              Fast and easy to use stand-alone template engine
py27-MarkupSafe-0.23           Implements a XML/HTML/XHTML Markup safe string for Python
py27-cairo-1.10.0_1            Python 2 bindings for Cairo
py27-dbus-1.1.1_1              Python2 bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
py27-docutils-0.12             Python Documentation Utilities
py27-gobject-2.28.6_3          Python bindings for GObject
py27-gstreamer-0.10.22_3       Python bindings for gstreamer
py27-gtk2-2.24.0_2             Set of Python bindings for GTK+
py27-libxml2-2.9.1             Python interface for XML parser library for GNOME
py27-pygments-1.6_2            Syntax highlighter written in Python
py27-pytz-2014.4,1             World Timezone Definitions for Python
py27-setuptools27-5.5.1        Python packages installer
py27-sphinx-1.2.3              Python documentation generator
py27-sqlite3-2.7.8_5           Standard Python binding to the SQLite3 library
pydbus-common-1.1.1_4          Common files for the Python bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
python-2.7_2,2                 The "meta-port" for the default version of Python interpreter
python2-2_3                    The "meta-port" for version 2 of the Python interpreter
python27-2.7.8_4               Interpreted object-oriented programming language
qbittorrent-3.1.9.2_1          Bittorrent client using Qt4 and libtorrent-rasterbar
qt4-corelib-4.8.6_3            Qt core non-graphical module
qt4-gui-4.8.6_2                Qt graphical user interface module
qt4-network-4.8.6_1            Qt network module
qt4-xml-4.8.6_1                Qt SAX and DOM implementations
randrproto-1.4.0               Randr extension headers
rarian-0.8.1_1                 OMF help system based on the Freedesktop specification
re2-20140304                   Fast C++ regex library
readline-6.3.6_1               Library for editing command lines as they are typed
recordproto-1.14.2             RECORD extension headers
renderproto-0.11.1             RenderProto protocol headers
resourceproto-1.2.0            Resource extension headers
ruby-1.9.3.547,1               Object-oriented interpreted scripting language
ruby19-bdb-0.6.6_4             Ruby interface to Oracle Berkeley DB revision 2 or later
samba36-libsmbclient-3.6.24_2  Shared lib from the samba package
schroedinger-1.0.11_2          High-speed Dirac codec
scrnsaverproto-1.2.2           ScrnSaver extension headers
sdocbook-xml-1.1_1,2           "Simplified" DocBook XML DTD
sessreg-1.0.8                  Manage utmp/wtmp entries for non-init X clients
setxkbmap-1.3.0                Set the keyboard using the X Keyboard Extension
shared-mime-info-1.1_1         MIME types database from the freedesktop.org project
slim-1.3.6_2                   Graphical login manager for X11, derived from Login.app
smproxy-1.0.5                  Session Manager Proxy
snappy-1.1.1_1                 Fast compressor/decompressor library
soundtouch-1.8.0_1             Open-source audio processing library
speech-dispatcher-0.8_1        Common interface to speech synthesis
speex-1.2.r1_7,1               Open-source patent-free voice codec
sqlite3-3.8.6                  SQL database engine in a C library
startup-notification-0.12_3    Library that supports startup notification spec from freedesktop.org
taglib-1.9.1_2                 Library for manipulating ID3 tags and Ogg comments
talloc-2.1.0                   Hierarchical pool based memory allocator
tcl86-8.6.1                    Tool Command Language
tdb-1.2.13,1                   Trivial Database
tevent-0.9.21                  Talloc based event loop library
tiff-4.0.3_4                   Tools and library routines for working with TIFF images
transmission-2.84              Meta-port for Transmission BitTorrent client
transmission-cli-2.84_1        Lightweight CLI (command line) BitTorrent client and utilities
transmission-daemon-2.84_1     Fast and lightweight daemon BitTorrent client
transmission-gtk-2.84_3        Fast and lightweight GTK+2 BitTorrent client
transmission-web-2.84          Fast and lightweight WebUI for Transmission BitTorrent client
trapproto-3.4.3                DEC-XTRAP extension headers
trousers-tddl-0.3.10_7         The open-source TCG Software Stack
twm-1.0.8                      Tab Window Manager for the X Window System
twolame-0.3.13_3               MPEG Audio Layer 2 encoder
unzip-6.0_2                    List, test, and extract compressed files from a ZIP archive
upower-0.9.7_5                 D-Bus daemon for simplifying power management tasks
v4l_compat-1.0.20120501_1      Video4Linux IOCTL header files
videoproto-2.3.2               Video extension headers
vim-7.4.398                    Improved version of the vi editor
vlc-2.1.5_5,4                  Qt4 based multimedia player and streaming server
vte-0.28.2_1                   Gtk 2 based terminal widget with accessibility and I18N support
w3m-0.5.3_4                    Pager/text-based WWW browser
webcamd-3.16.0.1               Port of Linux USB webcam and DVB drivers into userspace
webp-0.4.1                     Google WebP image format conversion tool
wget-1.15_1                    Retrieve files from the Net via HTTP(S) and FTP
x11perf-1.5.4                  X11 server performance test program
x264-0.136.2358_4              Library and tool for encoding H.264/AVC video streams
xauth-1.0.9_1                  X authority file utility
xbacklight-1.2.1_1             Program to adjust backlight brightness
xbitmaps-1.1.1                 X.Org bitmaps data
xcalc-1.0.5                    Scientific calculator for X
xcb-proto-1.10_1               The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) protocol
xcb-util-0.3.9_3,1             Module with libxcb/libX11 extension/replacement libraries
xcb-util-keysyms-0.3.9_2       Standard X key constants and conversion to/from keycodes
xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9      Convenience functions for the Render extension
xclock-1.0.7_1                 Analog and digital clock for X
xcmiscproto-1.2.2              XCMisc extension headers
xcmsdb-1.0.4                   Device Color Characterization utility for X
xconsole-1.0.6_1               Monitor system console messages with X
xcursor-themes-1.0.4_1         X.org cursors themes
xcursorgen-1.0.6               Create an X cursor file from a collection of PNG images
xdg-utils-1.0.2.20130919_1     Tools to allow all applications to integrate with the free desktop
xdpyinfo-1.3.1_1               Display information utility for X
xdriinfo-1.0.4                 Query configuration information of DRI drivers
xev-1.2.1                      Print contents of X events
xextproto-7.3.0                XExt extension headers
xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.0_2    X.Org keyboard input driver
xf86-input-mouse-1.9.0_3       X.Org mouse input driver
xf86-video-ati-7.2.0_3         X.Org ati display driver
xf86-video-intel-2.21.15_3     Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets
xf86-video-mach64-6.9.4_3      X.Org mach64 display driver
xf86-video-nv-2.1.20_4         X.Org nv display driver
xf86-video-openchrome-0.3.3_3  X.Org openChrome display driver
xf86-video-r128-6.9.2_3        X.Org r128 display driver
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.3_3        X.Org vesa display driver
xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0         XFree86-Bigfont extension headers
xf86dga-1.0.3_1                Test program for the XFree86-DGA extension
xf86dgaproto-2.1               XFree86-DGA extension headers
xf86driproto-2.1.1             XFree86-DRI extension headers
xf86miscproto-0.9.3            XFree86-Misc extension headers
xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1         XFree86-VidModeExtension extension headers
xfce4-appfinder-4.10.1         Application launcher and finder
xfce4-conf-4.10.0_5            D-Bus-based configuration storage system
xfce4-notifyd-0.2.4            Visually-appealing notification daemon for Xfce
xfce4-panel-4.10.1_1           Xfce's panel
xfce4-session-4.10.1_3         Xfce's session manager
xfce4-settings-4.10.1_2        Xfce 4 settings application
xfce4-terminal-0.6.3_1         Terminal emulator for the X windowing system
xfce4-tumbler-0.1.30_3         Thumbnail service for Xfce desktop
xfce4-wm-4.10.1                Xfce's window manager
xgamma-1.0.5                   Gamma correction through the X server
xgc-1.0.4                      X graphics demo
xhost-1.0.6_1                  Server access control program for X
xineramaproto-1.2.1            Xinerama extension headers
xinit-1.3.3,1                  X Window System initializer
xinput-1.6.1                   Very useful utility for configuring and testing XInput devices
xkbcomp-1.2.4                  Compile XKB keyboard description
xkbevd-1.1.3                   XKB event daemon
xkbutils-1.0.4                 XKB utility demos
xkeyboard-config-2.12          X Keyboard Configuration Database
xkill-1.0.4                    Utility for killing a client by its X resource
xlsatoms-1.1.1                 List interned atoms defined on a server
xlsclients-1.1.3               List client applications running on a display
xmessage-1.0.4                 Display message or query in a X window
xmlcatmgr-2.2                  SGML and XML catalog manager
xmlcharent-0.3_2               XML character entities
xmlto-0.0.26_2                 Front-end to an XSL toolchain
xmodmap-1.0.8                  Utility for modifying keymaps and pointer button mappings in X
xorg-7.7                       X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.7                  X.org apps meta-port
xorg-docs-1.7,1                X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.7_1             X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-7.7                 X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7          X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7           X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7        X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7     X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1      X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.7           X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.7_1           X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-macros-1.19.0             X.Org development aclocal macros
xorg-server-1.12.4_8,1         X.Org X server and related programs
xpdf-3.03_6                    Display PDF files and convert them to other formats
xpr-1.0.4                      Utility for printing an X window dump
xprop-1.2.2                    Property displayer for X
xproto-7.0.26                  X11 protocol headers
xrandr-1.4.2                   Primitive command line interface to the RandR extension
xrdb-1.1.0                     X server resource database utility
xrefresh-1.0.5                 Refresh all or part of an X screen
xset-1.2.3_1                   User preference utility for X
xsetmode-1.0.0                 Set the mode for an X Input Device
xsetroot-1.1.1                 Root window parameter setting utility for X
xterm-310                      Terminal emulator for the X Window System
xtrans-1.3.4_1                 Abstract network code for X
xvid-1.3.2,1                   Opensource MPEG-4 codec, based on OpenDivx
xvinfo-1.1.2                   Print out X-Video extension adaptor information
xwd-1.0.6                      Dump an image of an X window
xwininfo-1.1.3_1               Window information utility for X
xwud-1.0.4                     Image displayer for X
yasm-1.2.0                     Complete rewrite of the NASM assembler
zenity-2.32.1_2                Display GNOME dialogs from the command line
zip-3.0                        Create/update ZIP files compatible with PKZIP
```

Sorry for the super long post but I've exhausted enough time on this and would like to get this dealt with as soon as possible. The bottom line is I don't care if I use sysutils/hal or devel/dbus or whatever else, I am just interested in being able to use my system without these issues. Everything else is working and having dealt with this issue in 8.1 and 8.3 I am really dumfounded by my inability to fix it this time around. I am prepared to do a fresh install in the event I somehow screwed things up too badly, so if you think it's needed I wouldn't mind hearing it. 

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Sluggish system, jumpy mouse*

There might be some mouse options in the Nvidia driver.

Run dbus, it won't hurt things but also should not affect the mouse.

What type of mouse do you have?  In particular, people have had trouble with wireless ones.  If it is USB, there is no need to run moused() from /etc/rc.conf.

It appears that you are using xfce, so there is no need for hal to even be installed.  If it is installed, it does not need to be running.

Comment the mouse InputDevice entry in ServerLayout and the whole mouse InputDevice section.

Does the mouse pointer work normally in the console before starting X?


----------



## GaryP (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Sluggish system, jumpy mouse*

I use a wireless mouse, and it works in the console. I could be wrong but it seems to be more than a mouse issue since other things are slow as well. For example if I play a video in VLC or on YouTube it will be choppy and I am guessing this is also what makes the mouse jumpy. Strangely, if I am playing music while doing these things it doesn't ever skip so it can't be a resource issue can it? I have done far heavier things on this system.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Sluggish system, jumpy mouse*

Please put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log online somewhere, like on http://www.pastebin.com, and give the URL.


----------



## GaryP (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Sluggish system, jumpy mouse*

Here it is: http://pastebin.com/jCEBCdkk


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Sluggish system, jumpy mouse*

This looks suspicious.

```
[    47.075] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
[    47.075] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X
[    47.075] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If
[    47.075] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try
[    47.075] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
```


----------



## GaryP (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Sluggish system, jumpy mouse*

Hmm yeah I noticed that. I have no idea what might cause that, especially given that the ModulePath is correct and the kernel module (or at least the nvidia.ko) is loaded. Do you think a stub configuration might work for the driver? For example, set up the display and nothing else and let X figure the rest out? It worked on Gentoo though I know that's not a very good comparison. In the meantime I'll fiddle around with the driver and try to make that error go away.

** EDIT **

I re-installed x11/nvidia-driver and this is what Xorg is now reporting: http://pastebin.com/fS4ybVhg. The GLX stuff seems to load now, but nothing has improved performance-wise.

** EDIT #2 **

The problem seems to be widespread. After trying to actually listen to music for longer than 1-2 minutes VLC crashes as well. I also tried using Fluxbox instead to be sure it wasn't something Xfce related but there was no difference.

** EDIT #3 **

Alright I've pretty much tried re-installing everything I can think of piece by piece and nothing seems to fix it. I am going to try a few more things and then I'm going to just attempt a fresh install, so if anyone has any suggestions, long-shots or not, I'm all ears.


----------



## GaryP (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Sluggish system, jumpy mouse*

I did a fresh install and have encountered the same issue. My exact steps after completing the base installation were: 

`portsnap fetch`
`portsnap extract`
`portsnap fetch update`
`pkg install xorg`
`Xorg -configure`
`Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro`
`pkg install nvidia-driver`
`pkg install nvidia-xconfig`
`nvidia-xconfig --xconfig=/etc/X11/xorg.conf`
`pkg install fluxbox`
`pkg install firefox`

Then I did `echo "exec startfluxbox" >> ~/.xinitrc"` on my local user and ran `startx`. Once again the mouse and keyboard and everything else worked except the system was extremely slow to start programs (such as www/firefox) and the mouse was jumpy. I'm really at a loss for answers.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2014)

This is likely to be something to do with Nvidia.  I avoid those cards, so can't help with that, but have modified the subject so Nvidia fans will hopefully notice.

In the meantime, it might be worth trying the x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv driver for comparison.


----------



## retrogamer (Sep 7, 2014)

Try configuring the driver and /etc/x11/xorg.conf using x11/nvidia-xconfig as described in The FreeBSD Handbook for x11-wm/compiz with desktop effects.  https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles ... ation.html  This is how I configure the driver for Fermi and Kepler cards that I use with FreeBSD and have had no issues.


----------



## GaryP (Sep 8, 2014)

No such luck, unfortunately. I will try the x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv driver if I can get it working.

** Edit ** Scratch that -- apparently my card (GTX 750) isn't supported.


----------



## retrogamer (Sep 8, 2014)

This is a case where you should probably mention it over at the NVIDIA Developers Forums.  https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/board/97/freebsd/  My experience with their UNIX and Linux drivers is that you are better off running a card that is maybe a year old or so (which is why I'm not in a hurry to upgrade from Kepler to Maxwell right now).  Having said that, the squeaky wheel gets the grease, so it couldn't hurt to bring this up.  Also, I believe NV is no longer being developed for cards after Geforce (which is why Nouveau exists).  





> At present the nv driver has no 3D acceleration. Nvidia will not provide the hardware specifications needed to add 3D support. However, some reverse engineering has been done for the Riva, TNT, and Geforce hardware. The UtahGLX project has basic 3D acceleration support. Help is needed to port this to DRI. For details see the DRI Nvidia Page. A Freedesktop.org project called nouveau has been started to work on 3D support. See the project's Feature Matrix for current development status. For additional info on 3D acceleration support in general, see the free3d.org wiki.


 http://www.x.org/wiki/nv/


----------



## GaryP (Sep 8, 2014)

That's a good point. I never had any problems with my GT 220 during my usage of FreeBSD 8.1 and 8.3, so I naively assumed there wouldn't be any problems with the GTX 750 given how it's been out for around 8 months. On the bright side, a fix could be right around the corner because of that fact. Thanks for the help @wblock@ and @retrogamer, I will raise the issue over at the NVIDIA dev forums.


----------



## protocelt (Sep 8, 2014)

GaryP said:
			
		

> That's a good point. I never had any problems with my GT 220 during my usage of FreeBSD 8.1 and 8.3, so I naively assumed there wouldn't be any problems with the GTX 750 given how it's been out for around 8 months. On the bright side, a fix could be right around the corner because of that fact. Thanks for the help @wblock and @retrogamer, I will raise the issue over at the NVIDIA dev forums.



Your card is supported under FreeBSD by the current driver blob released by Nvidia. The current driver is at version 340.32 as of writing this and what I have been currently using for roughly a month with no issues on the same card. Keep in mind this is an unsupported configuration however so any and all issues that may arise using this driver version, up to and including the graphics card electrocuting your cat from across the room, is your responsibility.


----------



## retrogamer (Sep 8, 2014)

protocelt said:
			
		

> GaryP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just a random idea, but could it be that he needs the newer X.Org stack?  As in setting
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
 in make.conf for me, using ports.

EDIT:  By the way, one thing I wanted to mention was that the module section of xorg.conf has to be added manually (in reference to The FreeBSD Handbook section I linked earlier).  So even if you do 
	
	



```
# nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
# nvidia-xconfig --composite
# nvidia-xconfig --depth=24
```
 it is still necessary to use an editor to add 
	
	



```
Section "Module"
Load           "extmod"
Load           "glx"
EndSection
```
I have no idea if that could be the difference in performance or not, but it's worth trying.


----------



## GaryP (Sep 8, 2014)

protocelt said:
			
		

> GaryP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What version of FreeBSD are you using? I have downloaded and tested all of the available drivers up to and including 343.13 but the problem persists. As far as I know the card isn't defective since I've received perfect performance out of it on both Windows 8.1, and Ubuntu 14.04.


----------



## protocelt (Sep 8, 2014)

retrogamer said:
			
		

> This is just a random idea, but could it be that he needs the newer X.Org stack?  As in setting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. both versions of X are supported. All currently supported versions of FreeBSD use the old version by default.


			
				retrogamer said:
			
		

> EDIT:  By the way, one thing I wanted to mention was that the module section of xorg.conf has to be added manually (in reference to The FreeBSD Handbook section I linked earlier).  So even if you do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless your using some exotic harware or setup, X should automagically configure itself to the hardware being used. It works surprisingly well most of the time. You shouldn't need to add modules by hand to xorg.conf at all in most cases.



			
				GaryP said:
			
		

> What version of FreeBSD are you using? I have downloaded and tested all of the available drivers up to and including 343.13 but the problem persists. As far as I know the card isn't defective since I've received perfect performance out of it on both Windows 8.1, and Ubuntu 14.04.


I run both 9-STABLE and 10-STABLE and the driver version I referenced in my previous post works fine for me under both.


----------



## retrogamer (Sep 8, 2014)

I can only speak for myself, but I do have to manually add that module section to xorg.conf for a few of my cards.  I just thought it was worth mentioning, anyway.
EDIT:  Just to clarify, I am tracking -CURRENT.


----------



## GaryP (Sep 8, 2014)

I think I am going to leave it at this for now as I don't have the time to try and sort it out. For what it's worth I was using the 10-RELEASE version with the following main hardware:

CPU: FX-6300 @ 3.5 GHz
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 750
Storage: 1 TB Seagate (Barracuda, can't remember exact one)
Motherboard: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0
Memory: 8 GB

As for the installation itself, the only thing that strayed from a "default install" was the fact I was housing everything save for /boot and swap in an encrypted partition with AES-256 where the file-system used was UFS. The initial commands used to do this were:


```
gpart create -s gpt ada0
gpart add -t freebsd-boot -s 512k -a 4k ada0
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs -l bootfs -s 1g -a 1m ada0
gpart add -t freebsd-swap -l swap -s 512m ada0
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs -l encrypted -a 1m ada0
gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr -p /boot/gptboot -i 1 ada0
geli init -b -s 4096 -l 256 ada0p4
geli attach ada0p4
newfs -U /dev/ada0p2
newfs -U /dev/ada0p4.eli
```

I have no idea if any of the hardware was contributing to the issue by conflicting with FreeBSD somehow, but I can attest that none of the components are defective. I also want to add that when things were up and running sysutils/freecolor and `top` did not report anything unusual. While programs like Firefox and VLC would have issues such as being incredibly slow to start, cause the mouse to be jumpy, or crash after brief usage, others such as Opera would open straight away and work without issue. At first I thought it was simply an isolated issue with Firefox and though the range of programs I tested was limited it seemed highly coincidental that VLC would encounter problems too. The only other program I tested was qBittorrent and there was an obvious performance hit there as well in the form of downloads struggling to exceed 100 KB/s with an ample amount of seeds.

Hopefully this information is somehow useful to someone.

Thanks.


----------



## protocelt (Sep 8, 2014)

It is possible your particular graphics card does not work well with the available drivers at the moment. Manufacturers of Nvidia based cards have a reference platform to follow but that does not mean they don't tweak things per their own design. The only other thing I can think of is to try using the x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa driver and see if you have the same problems. It will be much slower, but it should work.


----------



## Martillo1 (Sep 29, 2014)

You could compile the nvidia driver from source, and also run nvidia-xconfig without first `X -configure` it.


----------

